# Star Wars Watch 1977



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Gents,

I'm considering selling an original Star Wars LED watch on a well known auction site. As the value of these watches seems to go up and down with the weather, and I have no idea of their collectability, I thought I'd ask the forum members for their opinion and if it was worth preparing the listing!??

Thanks

Simon.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

SimonR said:


> Gents,
> 
> I'm considering selling an original Star Wars LED watch on a well known auction site. As the value of these watches seems to go up and down with the weather, and I have no idea of their collectability, I thought I'd ask the forum members for their opinion and if it was worth preparing the listing!??
> 
> ...


Actually, I've just realised that this question should be in the 'sales' forum, so I'll ask it there!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

No no... you've asked in the right place, the sales forum is for the eventual advert









Gonna be hard to value something like that as to a Star Wars fan that may be worth a fair bit. Best bet is probably to see what others have sold for and pitch it in the middle (depending on condition of course)... end of the day you must have a figure in mind that you'd be happy take so often best to just go with that


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I used to have that Texas Instruments one too. I wore it until 1981 when the back finally started to fall off it. I sold mine at a boot sale years ago but it was a great watch.

I think you should expect to get around Â£50 for it but remember it is really a boys watch rather than an adults so I agree that it will be the Star Wars nostalgia fans who will want it more than the LED collectors.

Texas Instruments made millions of the same watch without the Star Wars sticker on it so it isn't all that rare.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Rusky,

Thanks for your advice. I have two original unworn examples with all the boxes and sticker rolls etc, which now don't really fit with my collection, so I'm thinking of being brave and selling them!

Cheers

Simon.


----------

